# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Все окружающее духовно

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна !
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.
В комментарии к ШБ 1.8.27 Шрила Прабхупада говорит: 
"До тех пор, пока человек не научится видеть, что все окружающее духовно и связано с Верховным Господом, он должен всегда отличать дух от материи".
Если здесь Шрила Прабхупада четко говорит, что все духовно, почему тогда следом дается такой странный метод познания: "он должен отличать дух от материи"? 
Если провести аналогию, это все равно что сказать: "До тех пор, пока человек не понял, что воду (в жидком состоянии) нельзя 
разрезать ножом, он должен пытаться это делать, т.е. пытаться резать". 
Зачем нужен такой иезуитский метод пратьякши, если есть шабда, т.е. сказанное авторитетом - "воду нельзя разрезать ножом"? 
Ведь человеку достаточно услышать, осознать, и действовать дальше с учетом этого знания. 
Зачем человек должен продолжать, грубо говоря, резать ножом воду? 
Аналогично, зачем человеку разделять духовное и материальное, если он может принять как шабду сказанное Шрилой Прабхупадой - "все окружающее духовно" и 
и всегда действовать на духовной платформе, связывая любое действие и любой объект с Кришной?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Честно говоря, я считаю вашу аналогию с водой и ножом неуместной в данном случае. На самом деле все просто. Мы немного знакомы с нашей философией Ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттва (АБАТ), согласно которой, мир отличен от Бога (бхеда)и одновременно не отличен от Него (абхеда). Фраза Шрилы Прабхупады "До тех пор, пока человек не научится видеть, что все окружающее духовно и связано с Верховным Господом, он должен всегда отличать дух от материи" означает простую вещь в контексте философии АБАТ. То есть, пока человек не понял уровень абхеды, он должен стоять на позиции бхеды, т.к. для новичка это надежнее. Правильнее для него будет разделять материальный и духовный мир и стремиться из материального в духовный. Но возвышенный преданный, который видит как все связано с Кришной и видит Кришну повсюду, уже находится в духовном мире, т.к. материальный мир это просто временная иллюзия сна, которая покрывает духовную реальность. Если же незрелый преданный попытается имитировать уровень абхеды, утверждая, что раз все вокруг духовно и связано с Кришной, то можно все есть и пить и чем попало заниматься, т.к. все это Кришна. Так он может стать либо имперсоналистом, либо сахаджией. Поэтому осознание абхеды должно стать нашим личным зрелым опытом. Вы предлагаете просто принять как шабду слова Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что "все окружающее духовно". Да мы это приняли и не сомневаемся в этом. Но это может еще не быть нашим личным опытом. Поэтому то Шрила прабхупада и начинает свое наставление со слов "До тех пор, пока...". В 2012 на фестивале Садху-санга я читал семинар "Новый взгляд на старые истины" и там одна из лекций (кажется вторая по счету, а может и первая) посвящена этой теме. Можете послушать.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна!
Я послушал первую лекцию, спасибо Враджендра Кумар прабху, действительно лекция как раз на эту тему. Я понял ответ на мой вопрос таким образом, что проповедь для начинающих преданных обычно строится на позиции бхеды, чтобы дать более четкое понимание отличия души и тела, души и Бога. Тем самым формируется принцип правильного выбора - удовлетворение Кришны (направление в духовный мир) или удовлетворение самого себя (направление в материальный мир). По сути, раз Господь является владыкой чувств всех живых существ, Хришикешей, причем Господь "...управляет ими в той степени, в какой живое существо предается Ему"(БГ 1.15), то разделение духовный мир/материальный мир означает на самом деле оценку того, чьи чувства мы пытаемся удовлетворить. Если это так, то почему бы просто не построить на этом проповедь, оставаясь на позиции абхеды? Мне кажется, этот вариант проповеди вполне может быть реализован без риска получить "псевдо-уттама адхикари", если дать понимание гун, вожделения и т.д. И это будет проще и понятнее. В традиционной же проповеди есть, мне кажется, большой риск получить фанатиков и лицемеров, вовсю ругающих _майю_ и в то же время полностью погруженных в _майю_, еще не предавшихся Кришне полностью, но уже пренебрегающих своей ответственностью за семью, детей и родителей, ругающих _карми_ и в тоже время пользующихся плодами деятельности этих _карми_, как бы "одухотворяя материальную энергию", на самом же деле просто устраивая профанацию. Вероятно Вы согласитесь, что за примерами таких преданных далеко ходить не надо...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Георгий, я понимаю ваши рассуждения, но процесс построен определенным образом. Если философия начинается с Бхеда, то так мы и поступаем, т.к. Бхеда - это анализ. А Абхеда - это синтез. Но если мы не проанализируем сначала этот мир (материя и дух), нам нечего будет синтезировать (Абхеда). Если даже проповедь Бхеды дает издержки, то если запустить Абхеду сначала, то будет полный караул в умах новичков. Поэтому мы все таки сначала учим людей анализировать (бхеда), а потом - синтезировать (Абхеда). Проблемы, которые вы описали возникают не по причине Бхеды, а по причине того, что люди не находятся в динамическом процессе обучения, т.к. отсутствует систематическая проповедь, то есть, проповедь по четкой системе поступательного развития понимания. Поэтому люди просто выучили Бхеду и застряли на этом уровне. И никто им не говорит, что нужно идти дальше.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> ... Проблемы, которые вы описали возникают не по причине Бхеды, а по причине того, что люди не находятся в динамическом процессе обучения, т.к. отсутствует систематическая проповедь, то есть, проповедь по четкой системе поступательного развития понимания. Поэтому люди просто выучили Бхеду и застряли на этом уровне. И никто им не говорит, что нужно идти дальше.


Харе Кришна! Спасибо за ответ, Вы очень хорошо подметили, что отсутствует проповедь по четкой системе поступательного развития. Не скажу, что очень часто, но есть такое - человек, получивший образование на позиции Бхеды, либо "зависает" в этом состоянии, либо после получения наставлений гуру с позиции Абхеды, воспринимает их как поворот на 180 градусов от того, что он раньше практиковал, разочаровывается. Враджендра кумар, как по Вашему мнению можно улучшить проповедь, чтобы она стала дала естественный шаг в понимании от позиции Бхеда к позиции Абхеда?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Невозможно улучшить проповедь, не углубляя понимание проповедника. Проповедь не существует вне проповедников. Если проповедник понимает философию АБАТ, он может без проблем объяснять и Бхеду и Абхеду. Но одна из самых больших проблем состоит в том, что аудитория в массе своей крайне слабо подготовлена и даже опытный проповедник дает лишь то, что люди сейчас могут воспринять. И это в основном уровень Бхеды. В принципе, проблем особых нет и простому человеку вполне достаточно этого базового понимания: Кришна, дух, материя и отношения между ними. Понимание самбандхи на уровне Бхеды дает вдохновение для духовной жизни. Понимание реальности на уровне Абхеды не столь практично на нашем уровне и больше дает внутренней гармонии. А понимание Бхеды делает преданного более социально активным.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Если позволите, процитирую одну притчу:



> Пришел один человек к мудрецу и спрашивает:
> — Как мне стать мудрым? Мудрец ответил:
> — Выйди за дверь и постой с обратной стороны.
> Удивился человек, но сделал, как ему было сказано: вышел из дома и встал снаружи. А на улице как раз шел проливной дождь. Такой сильный, что бедняга вымок насквозь. Через полчаса он не выдержал и вернулся.
> — Я постоял снаружи, и что с того? — спрашивает он мудреца. — Разве от этого что-нибудь изменилось?
> — Когда ты стоял под проливным дождем, не открылось ли тебе чего? — спросил старец.
> — Что мне могло открыться? — возмутился человек. — Я вымок под дождем до нитки и чувствовал себя последним глупцом!
> — Ты сделал важное открытие, — сказал мудрец. — Если человек признает, что он глупец, значит, начало положено. Это и есть начало мудрости.


Что бы сказал старец, если бы человек на первое наставление выйти за дверь ответил примерно так: "Извините, на улице дождь, я не хочу вымокнуть"?
Думаю, в этом случае, поскольку человек уже проявил определенную мудрость, старец начал бы его обучение уже с другой, более высокой ступени. 
Но в этом случае человек бы проявил некое несмирение перед старцем, не выполняя его прямое указание. 
Мне кажется, тут есть некая аналогия с тем, что мы обсуждали. Мы пытаемся в духовной практике разделять духовное и материальное и оказываемся в положении глупца, мокнущего под дождем.  :stena: 
То есть, чем раньше мы поймем свое такое положение, и начнем жить и действовать с позиции Абхеда, тем лучше. Так?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В материальном мире мы не можем жить на позиции абхеды, т.к. тут постоянно надо видеть различия (бхеда) и делать выбор. Иначе будут проблемы. Например, если вы будете есть все подряд просто потому, что "все есть Брахман", не различая продуктов в разных гунах,или если вы не будете различать зеленый и красный цвета при переходе улицы, последствия будут негативными. Поэтому жить на уровне абхеды обычный человек не может. Это не практично. На уровне парамахамсы может быть кто-то так может жить. Но для активного члена социума "бхеда" более практична. Однако философски он должен все видеть связанным с Господом и неотличным от Него (абхеда). Но в практической сфере жизни он должен регулярно делать правильный выбор на основе понимания отличий (бхеда).

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> В материальном мире мы не можем жить на позиции абхеды, т.к. тут постоянно надо видеть различия (бхеда) и делать выбор. Иначе будут проблемы. Например, если вы будете есть все подряд просто потому, что "все есть Брахман", не различая продуктов в разных гунах,или если вы не будете различать зеленый и красный цвета при переходе улицы, последствия будут негативными. Поэтому жить на уровне абхеды обычный человек не может. Это не практично. На уровне парамахамсы может быть кто-то так может жить. Но для активного члена социума "бхеда" более практична. Однако философски он должен все видеть связанным с Господом и неотличным от Него (абхеда). Но в практической сфере жизни он должен регулярно делать правильный выбор на основе понимания отличий (бхеда).


Харе Кришна! Я с Вами согласен, различия надо делать, но можно это делать не по принципу разделения духовное - материальное, а по принципу того, чьи чувства мы пытаемся удовлетворить. В комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады к  ШБ 4.23.29 говорится: "По сути дела, материального мира вообще не существует, но про людей, забывших о служении Господу и поглощенных служением своим чувствам, говорят, что они живут в материальном мире."
То есть по сути, говоря "в материальном мире мы не можем жить на позиции абхеды", преданный, даже если он служит Кришне круглые сутки, признает, что он забыл о служении Господу и поглощен служением своим чувствам. Почему он так говорит? Чтобы поддержать в себе настроение смирения и покаяния перед Господом, чтобы не расслабляться?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Возможно... Стоит преданному вообразить себя возвышенным, как Майа тут как тут. Смирение помогает всегда зависеть от милости Кришны.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Вот еще одна цитата. Это из комментария ШП к ШБ 4.9.7: 



> В данном стихе сказано, что в различных материальных телах материальная энергия действует по-разному, 
> подобно тому, как огонь горит по-разному в зависимости от размера и качества дров. 
> Для преданных та же самая энергия становится духовной; 
> это возможно потому, что по своей изначальной природе внешняя энергия духовна, а не материальна: вишну-шактих пара прокта. 
> Эта изначальная энергия одухотворяет преданного, и все члены его тела включаются в преданное служение Господу. 
> Но та же самая энергия в качестве внешней энергии Господа побуждает непреданных заниматься материальной деятельностью ради 
> удовлетворения своих чувств. Необходимо хорошо понять разницу между майей и сва-дхамой: сва- дхама действует на преданных, 
> а майя — на непреданных.


То есть по сути, мы находимся в материальном мире только потому, что сами построили его в своем сознании отдельно от Кришны. 
На самом деле внешняя энергия Кришны духовна. Значит, материальный мир - это продукт нашего сознания.  
Но ведь у каждого живого существа индивидуальное сознание. 
Как же тогда мы в этой вселенной от Брахмы до индрагопы оказались все вместе в одном материальном мире?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Все таки не очень понятно... 
По своей изначальной природе внешняя энергия духовна, а не материальна. 
Что является инструментом ее разделения на духовную (сва-дхама) и материальную (майя)? 
Только желание получить наслаждение независимо от Кришны? 
Если все живые существа имеют индивидуальное сознание, то каким образом они оказываются вместе в одном материальном мире, творении Брахмы?
Если сознание живого существа просыпается, оно начинает служить Кришне, перестает искать наслаждений независимо от Кришны, 
то, оставаясь в своем теле, оно уже не находится в материальном мире. Тогда где оно находится?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вот еще одна цитата. Это из комментария ШП к ШБ 4.9.7: 
> 
> То есть по сути, мы находимся в материальном мире только потому, что сами построили его в своем сознании отдельно от Кришны. 
> На самом деле внешняя энергия Кришны духовна. Значит, материальный мир - это продукт нашего сознания.  
> Но ведь у каждого живого существа индивидуальное сознание. 
> Как же тогда мы в этой вселенной от Брахмы до индрагопы оказались все вместе в одном материальном мире?


Вы как-то все странно запутываете, хотя если мыслить на основе шастр, а не собственных допущений, все предельно ясно. Например, в ШБ 2.9.1 все совершенно ясно сказано:

Перевод: 
Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: О царь, если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы чистой душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом? Эта связь подобна сну, в котором спящий видит, как действует его тело.
Комментарий: 
Этот стих дает исчерпывающий ответ на вопрос Махараджи Парикшита о том, как живое существо, отличное от материального тела и ума, начинает материальную жизнь. На самом деле духовная душа не имеет ничего общего с материальным сознанием и материальным телом, но под влиянием внешней энергии Господа, атма-майи, она оказывается в плену материальных представлений о жизни. Это уже объяснялось в Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», где речь шла о том, как Вьясадева увидел Верховного Господа и Его внешнюю энергию. Господь управляет внешней энергией, а внешняя энергия, послушная воле Господа, управляет живыми существами. Поэтому, несмотря на то что в чистом состоянии живое существо является чистым сознанием, оно все же подвластно воле Господа, находясь под влиянием Его внешней энергии. Подтверждение этому можно найти и в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15), где говорится, что Господь пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа, воздействуя на его сознание и лишая его памяти.

Резонно спросить, почему Господь таким образом воздействует на сознание живого существа и лишает его памяти? Ответ таков: Господь, безусловно, хочет, чтобы живое существо пребывало в чистом сознании, сознавая себя неотъемлемой частицей Господа, и с любовью служило Ему, что соответствует природе живого существа, но, обладая некоторой независимостью, оно может отказаться служить Господу и попытаться стать таким же независимым, как Сам Господь. Все непреданные живые существа стремятся уподобиться Господу и стать столь же могущественными, хотя и не способны на это. Живые существа оказались в плену иллюзии по воле Господа, поскольку хотели стать равными Ему. Обусловленное живое существо подобно человеку, который помышляет о том, чтобы стать царем, не обладая необходимыми для этого качествами. Когда подобное желание возникает у живого существа, Господь погружает его в сон, и живому существу снится, будто оно стало царем. Таким образом, первое греховное желание живого существа — это желание стать Богом, и, когда у него возникает такое желание, оно по воле Господа забывает о своей истинной жизни и начинает грезить о несуществующем царстве, где ему уготовано место Господа. Ребенок плачет, прося мать достать луну с неба, и та дает ему зеркальце, чтобы успокоить плачущего ребенка отражением луны. Плачущий ребенок Господа тоже получает отражение — материальный мир, чтобы господствовать над ним, став карми, а затем, отчаявшись добиться господства над ним, отвергнуть его в надежде слиться с Господом. Оба этих состояния — не более чем иллюзия, сон. Нет никакой необходимости выяснять, когда именно живое существо впервые захотело этого. Несомненно одно: как только у него возникло такое желание, оно по воле Господа было отдано во власть атма-майи. Вот почему живое существо, погруженное в сон материального сознания, ошибочно принимает материальное тело за свое «я» или мнит себя Господом, а все, что так или иначе связано с материальным телом, считает «своим». Таким образом, ложные концепции «я» и «мое», которые тянутся за ним из жизни в жизнь, существуют только во сне. Так продолжается до тех пор, пока живое существо не осознает свою истинную природу и не поймет, что является неотъемлемой частицей Господа, вечно подчиненной Ему.

Между тем в чистом сознании живого существа нет места этим обманчивым снам, и, обретая его, живое существо всегда помнит о том, что ему не дано стать Господом, что оно является вечным слугой Господа, связанным с Ним узами трансцендентной любви.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Все таки не очень понятно...


Понимание дает Кришна, если мы занимаемся чистым преданным служением Ему, о чем Он ясно сказал в БГ 10.10. Просто одних философских рассуждений мало.




> По своей изначальной природе внешняя энергия духовна, а не материальна.


Я не встречал такого утверждения в шастрах. Внешняя энергия (бахиранга-шакти) еще называется Ачит (лишенная сознания). Она может стать духовной, если мы задействуем ее в служении Кришне.




> Что является инструментом ее разделения на духовную (сва-дхама) и материальную (майя)? 
> Только желание получить наслаждение независимо от Кришны?


Внешняя энергия дана нам Кришной для наших опытов в независимом существовании, чтобы мы поняли, что в этой внешней энергии нет никакого вкуса, т.к. она не соответствует нашей внутренней природе.




> Если все живые существа имеют индивидуальное сознание, то каким образом они оказываются вместе в одном материальном мире, творении Брахмы?


А вы предлагаете для каждого заключенного строить отдельную тюрьму? Они вместе, т.к. повязаны общей кармой, которую они создали за множество жизней.




> Если сознание живого существа просыпается, оно начинает служить Кришне, перестает искать наслаждений независимо от Кришны, 
> то, оставаясь в своем теле, оно уже не находится в материальном мире. Тогда где оно находится?


Если человек, который лежал на постели и видел сон, просыпается, то где он находится? Он находится по-прежнему в постели, но уже в другом сознании. И поэтому он быстро встает, приводит себя в порядок и начинает заниматься своей естественной деятельностью.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Георгий, я понимаю ваши рассуждения, но процесс построен определенным образом. Если философия начинается с Бхеда, то так мы и поступаем, т.к. Бхеда - это анализ. А Абхеда - это синтез. Но если мы не проанализируем сначала этот мир (материя и дух), нам нечего будет синтезировать (Абхеда). Если даже проповедь Бхеды дает издержки, то если запустить Абхеду сначала, то будет полный караул в умах новичков. Поэтому мы все таки сначала учим людей анализировать (бхеда), а потом - синтезировать (Абхеда). Проблемы, которые вы описали возникают не по причине Бхеды, а по причине того, что люди не находятся в динамическом процессе обучения, т.к. отсутствует систематическая проповедь, то есть, проповедь по четкой системе поступательного развития понимания. Поэтому люди просто выучили Бхеду и застряли на этом уровне. И никто им не говорит, что нужно идти дальше.


Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Прошу Вас описать характерные признаки таких людей, которые "просто выучили Бхеду и застряли на этом уровне". Что должно произойти, чтобы эти люди осознали, что "нужно идти дальше"?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Должна существовать питательная среда для разных уровней преданных, как для разных классов в школе. Тогда все будут прогрессировать с учетом своего уровня. Сейчас одна проповоедь идет на все уровни и каждый понимает, как может. И никто не спрашивает, правильно ли они поняли. То есть, система гуру-ученик, котора подразумевает обратную связь и обоюдную ответственность практически не работает или работает на очень малый процент. Прогрессируют те, кто склонны к серьезному подходу. Остальные плывут по волнам трех гун, веря, что они прогрессируют "автоматически"...Мы не автоматы и не можем развиваться "автоматически". К духовной жизни должен быть осознанный подход.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> То есть, система гуру-ученик, котора подразумевает обратную связь и обоюдную ответственность практически не работает или работает на очень малый процент. Прогрессируют те, кто склонны к серьезному подходу. Отсальные плывут по волнам трех гун...


Враджендра Кумар прабху, спасибо за быстрый ответ. В Ваших словах чувствуется серьезная обеспокоенность существующим положением дел в проповеди и системе гуру-ученик. Но для преданных не должно быть ощущения безнадежности. Можете ли Вы указать на конкретные мероприятия, материалы, проекты в нашем движении, которые по Вашему мнению направлены на исправление ситуации? 
И, если это возможно, прошу Вас все таки ответить на этот вопрос: "прошу Вас описать характерные признаки таких людей, которые "просто выучили Бхеду и застряли на этом уровне". Думаю, это поможет преданным самостоятельно увидеть в себе и в окружающих признаки "застревания" и опять начать двигаться. :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Чтобы ситуацию исправить, сначала нужно осознать, что она неудовлетоврительная. Пока такой оценки нет, все думают, что все в порядке. С другой стороны, никакой безнадежности тоже нет. Те, кто имеют глаза и уши, все видят и все слышат. Кришна дает им разум, при помощи которого они могут прийти к Нему. 




> "прошу Вас описать характерные признаки таких людей, которые "просто выучили Бхеду и застряли на этом уровне".


Это люди, которые не могут выйти за пределы привычной двойственности - материалисты и преданные, Майа и Кришна. Они не видят диалектической связи элементов реальности, не видят ситуации в динамике, и видят все в черно-белых категориях. И поскольку их понимание реальности догматичное, не живое, то такая странная самбандха дает некачественную абхидею и незрелое отношение к другим. А некачественная абхидея не может дать желанной прайоджаны. Поэтому все начинается с основ духовного знания, которое можно получить только в живой, позитивной санге. Просто чтения книг не достаточно.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху.
В переводе текста ШБ 2.2.18 наткнулся на довольно странную логику: "*Трансценденталисты стараются избегать всего, что не имеет отношения к Богу, ибо познали высшее состояние, в котором все связано с Верховным Господом Вишну*. Поэтому чистый преданный, находящийся в полной гармонии с Господом, не создает сложностей, а непрерывно поклоняется лотосным стопам Господа, поместив их в свое сердце."
Вопрос: В чем смысл трансцеденталисту "стараться избегать всего, что не имеет отношения к Богу", если он уже познал "высшее состояние, в котором все связано с Верховным Господом Вишну"? Не логичнее было бы сказать, что такой человек должен просто понять, что избежать того, что не имеет отношения к Богу просто напросто невозможно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я так понимаю, что трансценденталисты стараются избегать восприятия мира, когда кажется, что что-то существует отдельно от Бога. Дело в том, что трансценденталисты бывают разного уровня. Для того, кто полностью осознает связь всего с Богом, это утверждение действительно кажется не вполне логичным. Но если взять весь спектр трансценденталистов, от менее продвинутых до более продвинутых, тогда это может звучать вполне логично по отношению к тем, кто еще не полностью осознал связь всего с Богом и потому они "стараются избегать всего, что не имеет отношения к Богу" в смысле близкого контакта с косвенными проявлениями Бога, которые могут увести начинающего трансценденталиста от понимания божественной природы мира.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны.
Позвольте продолжить общение с Вами в рамках данной темы, не создавая новую. 
Сейчас меня интересует вопрос о проповеди. Вы писали в одном из ответов, что



> ... жить на уровне абхеды обычный человек не может. Это не практично. На уровне парамахамсы может быть кто-то так может жить. Но для активного члена социума "бхеда" более практична. Однако философски он должен все видеть связанным с Господом и неотличным от Него (абхеда). Но в практической сфере жизни он должен регулярно делать правильный выбор на основе понимания отличий (бхеда).


Вроде бы это понятно. Допустим, человек находится на уровне каништхи или мадхьямы. Делает или учится делать выбор на основе понимания отличий. Это он делает для себя. И максимум для тех, кто полностью ему доверяет и находится от него в зависимом положении. 
Но он также знает, что его уровень не самый высокий, выше него находится преданный уттама адхикари, который не проповедует, потому что не проводит различий. Для него все духовно. Каждое живое существо, неважно - травинка или серийный убийца - это частица Бога.
И еще он видит, что все служат Кришне, все происходит в соответствии с совершенным планом Господа. 
И раз преданный уттама адхикари - лучший из преданных, но он не проповедует, то почему мадхьяма адхикари должен проповедовать, если,  как Вы пишете "философски он должен все видеть связанным с Господом и неотличным от Него (абхеда)"?
В этой связи вспомнился диалог из книги "Совершенные вопросы - Совершенные ответы":



> Боб: Но вы, вероятно, лучший из преданных.
> Бхактиведанта Свами: Хм-м... Нет, я не считаю себя лучшим преданным. Я самый последний из преданных.
> Боб: Нет!
> Бхактиведанта Свами: Это вы-лучший преданный.
> Боб (смеясь): О, нет, нет! Но видите ли, вы говорите... То, что вы говорите, всегда кажется правильным.
> Бхактиведанта Свами: Да.
> Боб: Значит, вы лучший преданный.
> Бхактиведанта Свами: Дело в том, что даже лучший из преданных, проповедуя, опускается до уровня преданных второго класса.
> Боб: А как бы вел себя лучший преданный?
> ...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И раз преданный уттама адхикари - лучший из преданных, но он не проповедует, то почему мадхьяма адхикари должен проповедовать, если, как Вы пишете "философски он должен все видеть связанным с Господом и неотличным от Него (абхеда)"?


Потому что мадхйама видит различия и он хочет невинных людей привести к Кришне. Более того, есть прямой призыв Господа Чайтанйи (яре деха таре каха кришна-упадеш) "Куда пы ты ни пошел и кого бы ни встретил, передавай ему наставления Кришны". Мадхйама может выполнить это наставление значительно лучше каништхи, который еще не понял во всей глубине наставления Кришны.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Потому что мадхйама видит различия и он хочет невинных людей привести к Кришне. Более того, есть прямой призыв Господа Чайтанйи (яре деха таре каха кришна-упадеш) "Куда пы ты ни пошел и кого бы ни встретил, передавай ему наставления Кришны". Мадхйама может выполнить это наставление значительно лучше каништхи, который еще не понял во всей глубине наставления Кришны.


Во всем этом странно то, что уттама адхикари, преданный высшей категории, не видит различий. Его виденье более совершенно, чем виденье мадхямы, он понимает, что все уже служат Кришне. Но проповедует мадхьяма адхикари, который "видит различия". Создается впечатление, что эти различия искусственные, порожденные его несовершенным виденьем.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Видение мадхйамы соответствует его задаче - проповедовать невинным материалистам.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Видение мадхйамы соответствует его задаче - проповедовать невинным материалистам.


Но какой толк в этом, если в видении преданного высшей категории нет такого понятия "невинный материалист"?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Толк в том, что люди реально становятся преданными Кришны. "Невинный материалист" - это понятие из словаря мадхйамы. Кришна через разных людей решает разные задачи. Через Арджуну Кришна решил вопрос на Курукшетре, через проповедников Он распространяет знание.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Толк в том, что люди реально становятся преданными Кришны. "Невинный материалист" - это понятие из словаря мадхйамы. Кришна через разных людей решает разные задачи. Через Арджуну Кришна решил вопрос на Курукшетре, через проповедников Он распространяет знание.


Кажется, понял. Это как высокий генерал ненадолго приезжает в войска и для него очевидно, что все служат единой цели, с кем бы он ни встретился. Но на уровне майора или полковника, которые более детально знают личный состав, уже может быть понимание, на кого можно положиться, а кто может провалить операцию или вообще будет предателем. Можно ли провести такую аналогию: маршал - уттама, полковник - мадхьяма?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это слишком условное сравнение. Проще попытаться понять различие в квалификации уттамы, мадхйамы и каништхи так, как они изложены в нашей традиции. Не вижу в этом сложности и необходимости вводить новые аналогии.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Это слишком условное сравнение. Проще попытаться понять различие в квалификации уттамы, мадхйамы и каништхи так, как они изложены в нашей традиции. Не вижу в этом сложности и необходимости вводить новые аналогии.


Харе Кришна! Различие в квалификациях преданных по нашей традиции довольно понятно описано в комментарии к ЧЧ Мадхья лила 22.71:



> Тех, кто обладает верой, подразделяют на три категории: уттама, мадхьяма и каништха (высшая категория, средняя и низшая). Преданный первой категории твердо верит в священные писания и способен вести дискуссии на основе шастр. Он полностью владеет наукой сознания Кришны. Мадхьяма-адхикари, преданный второй категории, обладает твердой верой в сознание Кришны, однако не может обосновать свои убеждения цитатами из шастр. У начинающего преданного твердой веры пока нет. Такова классификация преданных...Следует понять, что мадхьяма-адхикари, преданный второй категории, полностью убежден в истинности сознания Кришны, однако он не способен поддержать свою убежденность словами шастр.


Если основываться на этом тексте, то получается, что мадхьяма имеет веру, которая позволяет ему проповедовать, но, поскольку он "не может обосновать свои убеждения цитатами из шастр", то его видение или его знание не является полным. Возможно именно из-за этого недостатка знания, мадхьяма не может понять точку зрения уттамы, что все итак уже служат Кришне. 
Далее в этом же комментарии ШП пишет:



> Преданный второй категории, не способный отстаивать свою позицию ссылками на шастры, может постепенно стать преданным первой категории, если будет изучать шастры и общаться с преданными первой категории


Приходим к тому, что мадхьяма постепенно развивается до лучшего преданного, который не проповедует и видит, что все окружающее духовно, что все являются слугами Господа. Да, все служат Кришне. Большинство через майю, но ведь майя - служанка Кришны, значит большинство являются слугами служанки Кришны, т.е. занимают свое естественное положение. Как я понимаю, при этом они руководствуются непосредственными наставлениями "гуру в сердце" или чайтья-гуру, т.е. велениями Параматмы. Вопрос остается: зачем нужна проповедь преданного второго класса, который не обладает видением преданного первого класса, т.е. несовершенна?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вопрос остается: зачем нужна проповедь преданного второго класса, который не обладает видением преданного первого класса, т.е. несовершенна?


Как еще можно распространить миссию? Я же приводил вам цитату из ЧЧ (яре деха тарк каха кришна упадеш). Мы все заинтересовались Кришной благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады и живому общению с мадхйама-адхикари.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

ОБЛАДАЕТ ЛИ МАТЕРИЯ СОЗНАНИЕМ? ОБЛАДАЕТ, ТАК КАК ВСЕ ЕСТЬ ДУХ! НО ОНО НЕ РАЗВИТО. СОЗНАНИЕ МОЖЕТ РАЗВИТЬСЯ В МАТЕРИИ ПО ВОЛЕ КРИШНЫ. ПРАСАД ОБЛАДАЕТ СОЗНАНИЕМ!
Вечером, пока храмовый зал сотрясался от громовых раскатов киртана сандхья арати, мы с Ачьютанандой Свами и Пушта Кришной Свами, стоя на балконе, вели дебаты о том, является ли всё в материальном творении духом.
Ачьютананда Свами, остроумный и красноречивый оратор, утверждал, что не всё в материальном мире - дух, по крайней мере, если определять дух наличием развитого сознания. Если считать, что все материальные предметы обладают сознанием, говорил он, то можно сойти с ума. Придётся ходить на цыпочках, чтобы не обидеть пол, или оставлять дверь открытой, чтобы ей не было больно. Так он очень убедительно пытался доказать, что материя не есть дух. Через некоторое время я отправился к Шриле Прабхупаде, чтобы прояснить этот вопрос. Когда я рассказал ему о предмете нашего спора, он сразу же процитировал стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1. 5. 20) и попросил меня вслух прочитать перевод. «Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, Сам есть этот космос, и всё же Он - в стороне от него. Космическое проявление исходит из Господа, на Нём оно покоится и в Него погружается после уничтожения. Тебе известно об этом всё, я же лишь вкратце изложил это».
Затем Прабхупада объяснил, что ВСЁ ЕСТЬ ДУХ, СЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНО, ВСЁ ОБЛАДАЕТ СОЗНАНИЕМ . МАТЕРИАЛЬНАЯ ЭНЕРГИЯ НАДЕЛЕНА СОЗНАНИЕМ , НО ОНО НЕРАЗВИТО . СОЗНАНИЕ МОЖЕТ РАЗВИТЬСЯ В МАТЕРИИ ПО ВОЛЕ КРИШНЫ . Прасад - материя, но он превращается в дух и потому обладает сознанием.
Прабхупада привёл пример, который использовал несколько дней назад: и кожа, и ногти растут на теле, однако кожа обладает чувствительностью, а ногти нет. Можно безболезненно стричь ногти, но стоит немного задеть кожу, как сразу возникает острая боль. Однако в целом тело обладает сознанием.
Вселенная суть тело Кришны, и потому она обладает сознанием. Дживы, индивидуальные души, обладают крошечным сознанием, но есть также «общее сознание». Если прикоснуться к камню, он обладает сознанием, но в то же время и нет, так как его сознание неразвито. Термин «материя» просто указывает на состояние одной из вечных духовных энергий Кришны.
Я вышел из комнаты Прабхупады в радостном настроении и с благодарностью в сердце. ОДНО ИЗ ГЛАВНЫХ ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВ ЕГО ЛИЧНОСТИ - ЭТО ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ НЕМЕДЛЕННО РАЗРЕШАТЬ ВСЕ СОМНЕНИЯ . Его ученики могут читать его книги и всё равно продолжать строить собственные измышления. Но всего несколько слов Его Божественной Милости - и всё становится ясно как день. Когда ему задают вопрос, Шрила Прабхупада всегда отвечает, цитируя стих из писаний, и просит прочитать его комментарий, который непременно объясняет всё совершенным образом. ПРАБХУПАДА ДОСКОНАЛЬНО ЗНАЕТ ВСЁ , ЧТО НАПИСАНО В ЕГО КНИГАХ , И ЕГО ГЛУБОЧАЙШЕЕ ОСОЗНАНИЕ ПРЕДМЕТА ПОЗВОЛЯЕТ ЕМУ ОТВЕЧАТЬ НА ЛЮБОЙ ВОПРОС ТАК, ЧТО ЧЕЛОВЕК, ЕГО ЗАДАВШИЙ, ВСЕГДА ОСТАЁТСЯ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ УДОВЛЕТВОРЁН ОТВЕТОМ .
«Трансцендентный дневник», 4 марта 1976г.ХАРИ ШАУРИ ПРАБХУ

----------

